# Connection Problem with Sony Bravia KDL32S3000



## penguinboy20 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi this is my first post so sorry if this is in the wrong section.

Anyway the problem I have is that I used to have my PC connected to my TV via VGA. I was able to turn off the TV and also change to different inputs etc and then just switch back to my PC and still be able to view it. However, I just switched to using DVI to HDMI and now whenever I turn off my TV or change to different inputs like my 360 and return to my PC input I have to restart my PC to view it again. Does anybody know how to fix this? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

